
Cisco Spark(Webex Teams) has been down for 2 work days - nergal
https://status.ciscospark.com/
======
lolerblade
I wonder if the device encryption hot fix from the 24th has anything to do
with this outage.

[https://status.ciscospark.com/incidents/7t9jkl59tw6c](https://status.ciscospark.com/incidents/7t9jkl59tw6c)

If an encryption hot fix was pushed and it broke their encryption/decryption
of data processes, that could cause such an extended outage.

It certainly seems like data loss/corruption, I imagine they thought they
could completely restore from backup within 24 hours.

